# NEW JACK DEMPSY



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey all,
its been a long time since I posted.. I just bought a beautiful JD two days ago it is around 3-4 inches.. My first time with a JD.. Im just looking for advice to keep it health/happy/beautiful. You know Feeding, ECT.. I do have a Firemouth and a bristle nose in the tank already before I added the Jd.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

Jd's are very tough...they are good with just about any ph within reason and good with any temp.*** kept them in outdoor ponds with no problems.Will eat anything offered...pellets,feeders.fresh seafood and anything small enough to fit in its mouth.Good chance it will want to be the dominent fish in the tank but gets along with most.*** got one with a oscar,convict and a mayan now with no issues.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *spankym13*,

I would suggest getting some dither fish, perhaps giant danios or any larger tetras you like.

Some JDs can get reclusive, always hiding in their chosen territory; but, the dither fish should make your JD more comfortable and Ã¢â‚¬Å"outgoingÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for the advice. Ill try to post a pic here in next few days. Never done it before so we shall c lol[/img]


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

So, is my jd happy if its a darker color, or if it is a lifgter color. In the store is was lighter. And since it been at my house its darker in color...


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

sup wit a piccc


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

How do u post pics?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Easiest way to post pics is to get a Photobucket account and upload them there. Then just copy and paste the image code from there and paste it in your post here. Let us know if you have any problems.

-Cage


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

http://m198.photobucket.com/albumview/a ... 3&newest=1


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

http://m198.photobucket.com/albumview/a ... 3&newest=1


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

http://m198.photobucket.com/albumview/a ... 2&newest=1


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

not the best of pics, but looks good.


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yea it was with my phone. Ill get the cam. Out when i get some time.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Why is it that whenever I see a jack Dempsey in a local petco or petsmart they are a goldish color? Do they change colors as they age?


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

id prolly say its quality... if u find the right store with the right stock.. u can get some colorful ones..


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

So how does my jd look... I know pics are best. Ill get some with the cam this weekend...


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *spankym13*,

Your JD looks great. In my experince JDs typically get darker when they feel comfortable or agressive. On the other had, when they are lighter and "washed out" they are typically stressed and or sick. Therefore, your JD looks great; he (assuming it is a male, with closer photos of the face we could take a better guess) has nice colorful spangeling and good fin shape..

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, thanks. I will get some new pics up here in the next days or two so keep checking. In I'll get closer to the fins and head and such...


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

He's beautiful! yes we need more pics when you get your camera!
For those of us too lazy to click on a link 

















*Spankym13*... if you copy and paste the pic code into your post, then highlight it and click the "Img" button above, it embeds the pic right in your post.


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Awsome, thank you so much..


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

That didnt work for some reason....


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Because I do not have a photo-bucket account I can not see what choices you have to share this picture. Usually there is a couple choices, looks to my liked you may have chose the "HTML" you want to use the code for posting in a Forum. When your original pics are larger you will get a choice of sizes as well. I use 500 to 600 pixels
On your pics I am getting it my right clicking on you picture and choosing "Properties" at the bottom of the drop down menue. Then copying the "address (URL)". It usually ends in ".jpg" but maybe a ".bmp" or ".gif" and looks something like this (after you paste it here and highlight it then click the IMG button).


```
[img]http://mob198.photobucket.com/albums/aa118/spankym13/IMG_31801.jpg[/img]
```
That will get you this...


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok thanks, ill play with it a little.


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------

